
How to SSH into your servers using Github team membership via OAuth2 + 2FA - old-gregg
https://gravitational.com/blog/replace-static-ssh-keys-with-github-oauth/
======
baybal2
Given a relative ease of stealing oauth tokens out of a browser, should one be
reliant on them for server logins?

